# Problemas con el uso del diccionario de WR



## Ayana

Desde hace un mes o un poco más cada vez que quiero consultar el diccionario (español-español, español-inglés o inglés-español) noto que las páginas de los diccionarios consultados van muy lentas. Creo que es por la cantidad de anuncios puestos en las páginas. No sé cómo funcionan los diccionarios de WR, pero me imagino que los anuncios representan los ingresos que sirven para mantener y actualizar los diccionarios. Sin embargo el problema con la velocidad es tan grande que dejé de utilizar el diccionario, pensando que igual con el tiempo el problema iba a desaparecer. Pero parece que no. Mi pregunta es si puedo hacer yo algo para subir la velocidad o no se puede hacer nada y tengo que buscar otros diccionarios


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Desde que presiono Buscar una palabra, hasta que carga la página con la respuesta, incluídos avisos, mi Mac demora menos de un segundo. Si eso es insoportablemente lento para tí, pues tendrás que buscarte otros diccionarios. ¡Buena suerte!

[...]


----------



## blasita

Hola Ayana:

La verdad es que a mí me pasa lo mismo que a Oldy: no me tarda nada en cargar la página. Yo tengo un PC.

Sí, creo que gracias a la publicidad podemos tener unos diccionarios y foros tan estupendos como estos (y gratis). Consulto, de vez en cuando, otros diccionarios y te puedo asegurar que muchos son bastante lentos.

La verdad es que no creo que tú puedas hacer algo para aumentar la velocidad, pero ya vendrán opiniones más expertas en este tema. Te pasa solo con los diccionarios, ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Ayana

Hola blasita y Oldy Nuts y gracias por responderme. No hemos resuelto nada, pero por lo menos sé que es algo que me pasa sólo a mí. Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yo creo que ayudaría a ayudarte si proporcionaras más detalles específicos: sistema operativo y navegador con sus versiones, tipo de conexión a la Internet y su velocidad nominal, tiempo aproximado que demora en cargarte una página. ¿Te pasa si el único programa abierto es el navegador? ¿Te pasa con otros diccionarios, como éste: http://dictionary.reference.com/ ? ¿Con sitios comerciales como los de las grandes tiendas? ¿Con Google?


----------



## Ayana

Lo que me pasa me pasa únicamente con diccionarios WR. Utilizo muchos otros, por ejemplo DRAE, CLAVE, Free Dictionary y otros. Creo que el problema tiene que ver con una tienda on-line (que se me engancha también a otras páginas, por ejemplo al diccionario Free Dictionary, pero allí no baja la velocidad) y que coincide con la temporada de rabajas (por más estúpido que suena). Ahora necesito aproximadamente un minuto en que la pagina se carga del todo, antes no tardaba nada. El diccionario que propones (dictionary.com) conozco y es igual rápido que los demás pero no es lo mismo. El de WR me gusta más porque puedo buscar por ejemplo significados en varios idiomas, sinonimos, coloquilismos, regionalismos, etc. y si no consigo la respuesta, siempre puedo preguntar en alguno de los foros. Sí, el buscador que utilizo es Google. Gracias!


----------



## Ayana

Hola de nuevo! El problema resuelto con instalar *adblock* (un complemento de Mozila )) Gracias y saludos!


----------



## blasita

Me alegro mucho de que el problema se haya resuelto, Ayana.

El navegador que yo uso es 'Google Chrome' y no me ha dado problemas hasta la fecha (sin instalar ni cambiar nada).


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Ayana said:


> El problema resuelto con instalar *adblock* (un complemento de Mozila )) Gracias y saludos!



Hola:

Gracias por el dato, un complemento genial.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si los usuarios de este sitio no desean ver avisos cuando consultan los diccionarios, deberían financiar ellos el funcionamiento del sitio. Sin embargo, dudo muchísimo que seamos muchos los dispuestos a pagar una pequeña contribución mensual para ello. Y eliminar los avisos mediante un complemento, aunque resulte agradable para los usuarios, podría terminar definitivamente con los avisos y, por tanto, con el financiamiento del sitio.

La alternativa entonces es muy clara: o aceptamos los avisos (que no afectan mayormente la velocidad del sitio ni estorban mayormente su funcionamiento), o nos exponemos a perder al sitio de WordReference. No pongo como opción que lo financiemos los usuarios porque el ejemplo de Wikipedia muestra a las claras lo difícil que es conseguir esto.


----------



## blasita

Bueno, no iba a hacer ningún comentario más acerca de este tema ya que no sé si esto puede beneficiar o perjudicar. Pero en fin, algo rápido.

Oldy, estoy de acuerdo básicamente con lo que dices, y así lo dije de pasada en mi primer comentario. Yo estaría dispuesta a pagar por usar estos foros de todas formas, porque me parece normal para mantenerlos y porque creo que me han dado mucho más de lo que yo he podido ofrecer. Nada se financia del aire; hay seguro bastantes gastos que cubrir y entiendo que la publicidad es básica en este sentido. Desde luego que es más cómodo no ver anuncios alrededor, pero a mí no me impide el aprovechamiento de mi tiempo en los foros (he hablado de diccionarios y foros en este mensaje).

Al mismo tiempo respeto la postura de los que no opinen así; siento si esto parece contradictorio, pero yo soy así.


----------

